# Is this black bush algae?



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Like the title says










Causing me grief ....


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, definitely BBA.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, definitely BBA.


How do I rid my tank of it?
Any proven remedies that work, researched and there's not a whole lot on how..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bantario said:


> How do I rid my tank of it?
> Any proven remedies that work, researched and there's not a whole lot on how..


BBA is thought to be caused by one (or a combination) of any of these factors:

low flow rate, low O2, low nitrates.

If you do not attack and remedy the root cause, the BBA will just keep coming back.

You can use Flourish Excel or hydrogen peroxide to spot treat the affected leaves/equipment, but in general, affected leaves are so damaged that they cannot be saved and are better just pruned.

For equipment that can be easily removed, a bleach dip works wonders.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, never had that one yet, just hair algae for me and that is bad enough


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> BBA is thought to be caused by one (or a combination) of any of these factors:
> 
> low flow rate, low O2, low nitrates.
> 
> ...


Flow is not a problem, FX5 and a 406 on a 60G  , nitrates are good
O2 might be the problem, So if I dose with excel it should cure the problem?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bantario said:


> Flow is not a problem, FX5 and a 406 on a 60G  , nitrates are good
> O2 might be the problem, So if I dose with excel it should cure the problem?


What level is "nitrates are good"?

What about CO2?

Excel will get rid of the BBA, but it will keep coming back unless you figure out the root cause and eliminate it.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dosing with excel will only treat the problem, but not cure it or keep it under control. I would try boosting CO2 and keeping it at a steady level, reducing iron and phosphate and increasing potassium and nitrogen (NO3). 

I had the same stuff in my tank but managed to keep it under control using this method. You could also spot treat with hydrogen peroxide if you dont have any excel.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

if you have good flow, i don't think oxygen is the problem.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

same reasons for black algae...not bushy...on leaves and décor?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> same reasons for black algae...not bushy...on leaves and décor?


BBA comes in a variety of forms. I've seen it with nice long hair, so long it looks like a beard.

At other times, it is very short and not soft at all.

I would hazard to guess you have BBA.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Bantario said:


> Like the title says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have that in my tank...although it seems more under control ever since i changed the light and the location of my co2 diffuser.


----------

